# Getting worried after reading bad colonoscopy threads



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

I wasnt worried much until i read some of these bad colonoscopy threads. Not enough meds, feeling horrible pain. This will be my first one, so i dont really know what to expect. I do have anxiety over what they are going to be doing..or rather where...ok, both. Just thinking about pain being involved makes me sick. The nurse at the dr office said they will make sure i have enough med and can give more as needed through out the procedure. Its not bad enough that we have to go through this. The drs. could at least make sure we dont have to feel it. I had a barrium enema 2 years ago. That was an experience i dont want to have to go thru again. No pain, just humiliation and feeling like i was gonna explode at any time.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, a few, very few, people have a problem with getting the medication at the right level.Don't freak yourself out because of it. You are most likely to be in the vast majority that has no problems what-so-ever. I know when people are worried they tend to seek out the bad news, but really, don't read those threads right now if they freak you out







K.


----------



## 21979 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hi Kathleen~Same thing my husband says..lol Roids are worrying me also. Nurse said they are giving me something like demerol. She told me the name but i cant remember. Im just hoping that i will be so tired the med will just knock me out.


----------

